# mahindra 2816 tlb hydro?



## Djp (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi I have been reading all the comments in this forum for a few wks now yesterday they delivered my lmahindra 2816hst im really not sure what to expect from this tractor after having a case 580 the last couple yrs but im in need of a smaller tractor to fine tune and maintain now im wondering if the hydro should be whining like it does when i press on the peddle also what should i be running the rps at?


----------

